# TesseracT + Chimp Spanner + Uneven Structure UK Tour!



## chimp_spanner (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey everyone! It's been positively ages since I posted on here (or anywhere for that matter). But I figured I would announce some pretty cool news. We're going to be touring the UK with TesseracT and Uneven Structure from the 8-17th of September. You can find out more information here:

Basick Records - News - CHIMP & UNEVEN announce UK Tour w/ TESSERACT!

Keep it bookmarked as ticket links will be available shortly. Really looking forward to this one guys. Will be great to see some of you there!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG. Must save money for plane ticket....

That, or you guys could just come to the US


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jun 20, 2011)

We really want to come out there dude! I think at the moment the best thing people can do is just put the pressure on and show that there's demand for it. And hopefully things will work themselves out. But it's definitely on the to do list!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 20, 2011)

chimp_spanner said:


> We really want to come out there dude! I think at the moment the best thing people can do is just put the pressure on and show that there's demand for it. And hopefully things will work themselves out. But it's definitely on the to do list!


 
Well I whore the hell out of your tunes, but I also live in Reno, NV so not sure how much pull that generates.... 

But for serious, definitely scoping out making it for the UK tour, sounds glorious!


----------



## Rook (Jun 20, 2011)

So gutted I missed you in Alton the other day.

Good luck dude


----------



## Zei (Jun 20, 2011)

You guys need to come to the US! I saw the flyer and got so excited than read "UK Tour".


----------



## DaveCarter (Jun 20, 2011)

Attendance. I will be in it.


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2011)

I really need to move to the UK...


----------



## meisterjager (Jun 22, 2011)

Cannot wait for this one  I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas!


----------



## pkgitar (Jun 23, 2011)

Jelly!!!! Norway please!


----------



## Path (Jun 25, 2011)

see you in nottingham


----------



## Ninetyfour (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone else planning on going to the Manchester date? I hate going to gigs alone


----------



## Fionn (Jun 25, 2011)

No Plymouth date, I'm offended! Seriously tho hope I can make the cardiff one, but you should come further down maybe exeter


----------



## Alan234 (Jul 3, 2011)

its a shame your not coming to norwich, would have been sickk


----------



## DaveCarter (Jul 6, 2011)

Just bought my ticket for the London date, see ya there!


----------



## TheSilentWater (Jul 6, 2011)

See you in Nottingham!


----------



## Riggy (Jul 6, 2011)

They're playing Leeds. I am most excited


----------

